# Notice: Today's Windows Update KB951748 Breaks ZoneAlarm Internet Access



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks to OldGrayGary



> For the many TSF members & visitors who use ZoneAlarm or ZoneAlarmPro as their firewall, please note -
> 
> Microsoft Windows Update KB951748, which addresses a vulnerability concerning dns 'poisoning', causes ZoneAlarm to deny Internet access for those users who have their Internet Zone Security set to "High" (which is the default for the Internet Zone).
> 
> ...




http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...-breaks-zonealarm-internet-access-267734.html


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks to you both. :wave:


----------

